# Does the HR24 have a built in RF antenna?



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

and will it work with the RC65RX remote?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Hooterville said:


> and will it work with the RC65RX remote?


My HR24-100 came with a RC65RX and I use it in RF mode. All of my receivers are in RF mode.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

scottandregan said:


> My HR24-100 came with a RC65RX and I use it in RF mode. All of my receivers are in RF mode.


My H24 that the DirecTV installer put in last week came with the RC65X.

Did he give me the wrong remote?


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Hooterville said:


> My H24 that the DirecTV installer put in last week came with the RC65X.
> 
> Did he give me the wrong remote?


No, that remote should work with the H24. It's not a RF remote though.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The H24 is compatible with the RC65RX but all non-DVR HD receivers come with IR-only remotes.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> The H24 is compatible with the RC65RX but all non-DVR HD receivers come with IR-only remotes.


OK, Does the H24 have a built in antenna or do you have to use an external one?
Thanks..


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Hooterville said:


> OK, Does the H24 have a built in antenna or do you have to use an external one?
> Thanks..


Deleted.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You do not have to use an external antenna, nor is there anywhere to attach one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Stuart, I started to answer but realized the original question was for the HR, but the new question was for the H. Having never seen a H24 I had to go back and look at the First Look for the answer to be sure. Of course by then you had already answered.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

To my knowledge, the only Hx2x requiring an external antenna is the H20-100.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

H20-600's if any are still in use also have an external RF antenna


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So do HR20-100's.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh well, they say that memory is the second thing to go. Thanks for the corrections


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> H20-600's if any are still in use also have an external RF antenna


Yeah...the last one I had before sending it back had one of those "CB antennas" on it too... :lol:


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

I've put in several H24's that would not work with the accompanied RC65RX remote. I have to use spare RC65R's or RC24's to get RF to work.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Manctech said:


> I've put in several H24's that would not work with the accompanied RC65RX remote. I have to use spare RC65R's or RC24's to get RF to work.


Doesn't the H24 come with the RC65X (IR-only), not the RC65RX (IR+RF)?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's the way I've heard it too but there is always a possibility that some h24s come with RC65RX remotes instead.


----------



## lmorel12 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi!

I just got 2 units installed: one HR24-100 and one H24-100. 

The HR24-100 was originally setup with the RC65RX remote in IR mode. The H24-100 was originally setup with the RC65X remote under IR mode as well.

I tried to swap them. My H24-100 unit is in my master room closet and no line of sight for IR. So I want to use RF mode on it. I tried to use the RC65RX remote and follow the on screen instructions to activate that mode. It won't connect. Is there a possibility that I would need to reset the remote (if there is such thing)? What am I missing? I even used new batteries. I also tried to use the RF mode on the HR unit just to make sure it works for troubleshooting purposes and that wouldn't work either. Bad remote?


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> Doesn't the H24 come with the RC65X (IR-only), not the RC65RX (IR+RF)?


You know... I probably didn't even look. I just assumed that the 24's all came with RF remotes. That's pretty stupid... Now I'm embarrassed haha. I think the heat and working 6 days a week are getting to my head :hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

lmorel12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there a possibility that I would need to reset the remote (if there is such thing)? What am I missing? I even used new batteries. I also tried to use the RF mode on the HR unit just to make sure it works for troubleshooting purposes and that wouldn't work either. Bad remote?


To reset the remote hold down mute & select until the green light at the top blinks twice.

Enter the code 981 -> The light should blink 4x. Remote is now back to factory settings.

Make sure you aren't missing the step in programming the remote where you hit channel up. I do it all the time.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Did you get the RF remote to work with the H24?


----------



## lmorel12 (Jul 16, 2010)

Manctech,

Thank you! I tried that then I tried to pair that remote with my H24-100 unit and it still doesn't work. What is going on??? This is SO frustrating. I made sure over and over to do that "Channel Up" step and I can't get it work. Anybody else tried or heard of that before? The funny thing is the comment on the screen saying that "if it doesn't work, well just use IR". I am not trying to use it far away. I'm less than 8 feet away from the unit and nothing happens. Should I call DirecTV or that is going to be painful?


----------



## lmorel12 (Jul 16, 2010)

The actual message is "If no attempts yield response, you'll need to use IR". Seriously?!............. :lol:

I made sure the digits at step 3 match the last 6 digits of my receiver. Is it possible the remote even after a reset still thinks it's paired with another receiver and won't unpair then pair with mine??

I attached the snapshot for the different steps to bind the remote with the receiver under RF mode.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have swapped RF remotes between receivers several times by repeating those steps with the new RID number. No other steps should be required.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

Worst comes to worst you can buy an after market universal remote.

Or get an IR extender. If it's just in a cabinet theres ways to hide the iR sensor.


----------



## lmorel12 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!!

A friend of mine just got the same setup so we will be swapping remotes and see if we use the process of elimination.

I know I mentioned it before to you guys but I tried to pair it with the H24 and then with the H24R and same issue so I think it's the remote but we'll see.

Yeah, I am already browsing Ebay for extenders, etc.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

lmorel12 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> A friend of mine just got the same setup so we will be swapping remotes and see if we use the process of elimination.
> 
> ...


Please let us know if you can get the RF remote to work with the H24?

I have a couple RF remotes on the way and will try one with my H24 and see what happens.


----------

